# Sun Application Server 9 - EJB3 Zugriffsproblem



## xtesy (5. Sep 2006)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich versuche gerade eine verteilte Anwenung zum Leben zu erwecken.

Dazu habe ich mir ein Enterpriseanwendung aufgesetzt mit folgenden Modulen:
- TestClientCMP
- TestEJBCMP
- TestWeb

Im TestEJBCMP Modul habe ich dann eine Remote & Lokale SessionBean "Test" erstellt mit einer einfachen
Test Methode sayHello()

Ich habe alles erzeugt und auf dem entfernten Server deployed.

Mit der Webanwendung kann ich wunderbar auf des "Test" Bean und der sayHello Methode zugreifen.

Mit dem TestClientCMP jedoch nicht. Ich bekomme ständig eine NullPointerException an der Stelle
wo ich die sayHello Methode am RemoteBean aufrufe.

Was habe ich vergessen?!? - Muss ich noch irgendetwas meinem Client beipulen?!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


Gruss
xtesy


----------



## misterxx (2. Okt 2006)

Ich habe ein änhliches Problem.

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche auf EJB 3.0 umzusteigen. Dabei stehe ich vor einem Problem. Der Versuch die Facade eines Session-Beans des bereits deployerten Moduls anzusprechen schlägt fehl. Entsprechender Abschnitt der externen Application (Client):


```
Properties env = new Properties();
env.put("java.naming.factory.initial","com.sun.jndi.cosnaming.CNCtxFactory");
env.put("java.naming.provider.url", "iiop://" + host +":"+port);
Object objref = initial.lookup("ejb/TestFacade");
```

Der JNDI-Name des SessionBeans steht auch im Deployment-Deskriptor des Moduls, sollte also korrekt sein.


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE sun-ejb-jar PUBLIC "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Application Server 9.0 EJB 3.0//EN" "http://www.sun.com/software/appserver/dtds/sun-ejb-jar_3_0-0.dtd">
<sun-ejb-jar>
  <enterprise-beans>
    <ejb>
      <ejb-name>TestFacadeBean</ejb-name>
      <jndi-name>ejb/TestFacade</jndi-name>
    </ejb>
  </enterprise-beans>
</sun-ejb-jar>
```

Beim Holen der Facade wird eine Exception ausgeworfen:


```
javax.naming.NameNotFoundException [Root exception is org.omg.CosNaming.NamingContextPackage.NotFound: IDL:omg.org/CosNaming/NamingContext/NotFound:1.0]
        at com.sun.jndi.cosnaming.ExceptionMapper.mapException(ExceptionMapper.java:44)
        at com.sun.jndi.cosnaming.CNCtx.callResolve(CNCtx.java:453)
        at com.sun.jndi.cosnaming.CNCtx.lookup(CNCtx.java:492)
        at com.sun.jndi.cosnaming.CNCtx.lookup(CNCtx.java:470)
        at javax.naming.InitialContext.lookup(InitialContext.java:351)
        at testconnection.Main.main(Main.java:45)
Caused by: org.omg.CosNaming.NamingContextPackage.NotFound: IDL:omg.org/CosNaming/NamingContext/NotFound:1.0
        at org.omg.CosNaming.NamingContextPackage.NotFoundHelper.read(NotFoundHelper.java:72)
        at org.omg.CosNaming._NamingContextExtStub.resolve(_NamingContextExtStub.java:406)
        at com.sun.jndi.cosnaming.CNCtx.callResolve(CNCtx.java:440)
        ... 4 more
```

Weiß jemand ein Rat ? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## misterxx (8. Okt 2006)

Wie noch keiner das Problem gehabt ? 

Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar !


----------

